# Anyone doing the P99 trigger job?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I am not inclined to mess w/ mine, but apparently, some people are changing out the striker spring to a Glock striker spring to reduce the DA trigger pull on the A/S models. Also have heard of people doing it w/ the QA, although ya may have to cut a coil ortwo as well to make it any real difference on the QA - not sure.

I'm kinda hesitant to mess w/ mine, as I like the guns as is...


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Hey, no sweat, I'll help you out. Send it to me and I'll do the work for free! :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Nah, I'll pass 

I could probably figure out how to do it - but I don't think I will bother. I have no problem w/ the way it works now. Just curious if anyone else had tried it...


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I'd probably try it, except it's my wife's and she gets PO'd if I over-lube it. OK, I'm whipped, I clean her pistols for her. But I enjoy it, honest....


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Two pistols that the triggers are near perfect for me are my Sig P226 and my Walther P99's... I won't touch them. Factory works for me...
Seems like most of the people that have played around with the triggers (cutting coils and such) on the P99 really did not give them a chance to "break in". 
All of my P99's were kind of gritty at first. Taking Ken Lunde's advice and putting around 500 rounds through them they have smoothed out dramatically. Now there is NO gritty feel to them at all.
I love the Walther's P99 trigger as it is...

Reference: http://www.praxagora.com/lunde/WaltherP99FAQ/


----------

